# What is the most beautiful song to you?



## #1 bro

The signatures of several members on this forum have, at one point or another, claimed that a certain song is "the most beautiful song ever written", possibly quoting lyrics in their signature along with the proclamation. The thing is, not everyone has made their feelings on beautiful works of music clear. In this thread, you may post your opinion on what the most beautiful song to you is. If you are inclined to post lyrics, or describe what is so beautiful to you about the song, you may. 

My most beautiful song would probably have to be the song Motion Picture Soundtrack by Radiohead. A keen observer may notice that I have quoted lyrics from this work in my sig. 



red wine and sleeping pills
help me get back to your arms
cheap sex and sad films
help me get where I belong

i think you're crazy
maybe
i think you're crazy
maybe

stop sending letters
letters always get burned
it's not like the movies
they fed us on little white lies

i think you're crazy
maybe
i think you're crazy 
maybe

i will see you in the next life​
imo this song is quite wonderful, because it is the last song in an album full of electronic experimentation, and an almost... watery texture in some songs (maybe this is just me, I dunno), and then you get to _this_ song, which is almost like an old man's dying breath. The first verse is accompanied only by organ (or something that sounds like an organ, I'm not really sure about the exact instrumentation), but then once you get to the end of the first chorus, there is a momentary lapse in music, that's _just_ the right length, I swear, and then the organ and vocals kick back in, but this time accompanied by incredibly beautiful harp glissandos (maybe it's not harp, but once again, it SOUNDS like a harp). It's just awesome. And the way he sings it too. As you can see, I can't really describe its beauty, just go buy Kid A now or something. 



So uh, you can post yours now.


----------



## cheesecake

I think the song Oracion, in the Darkrai movie is beautiful. (Yeah I know it can be any song but that's what I think.) It makes you feel all wonderful and happy inside, at least to me. And it's very calming. Everytime I listen to it I get tears in my eyes. :3


----------



## Tailsy

Do You Like Waffles is truly the most heartaching song ever written. Telling a beautiful story of today's youth's love of waffles, pancakes and french toast and how they can't wait to get a mouthful... 

I cry wheneer I listen to it. <3


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

Enya - Marble Halls. Just hear it, I almost cried because I really loved it. :3


----------



## Furretsu

the basement scene is dark and dusty 
the musty smell of stale air 
cobwebs dangle overhead 
people stumble down the stairs 
let’s get this party started, yo 
the band are in the corner of the floor 
their songs are pretty kick-ass 
we're dancing like we've never danced before 

the music is loud 
the kids are so young 
all over the world 
they wanna have fun 
the music is so loud 
it drowns out the talk 
all over the world 
just give us more rokk 
the music is loud 
the night is so young 
all over the world 
we wanna have fun 
the music gets louder 
please don’t call the cops 
all over the world 
we just wanna rokk 

the kitchen scene is damp and sticky 
they're lined up at the keg of PBR 
we're yelling conversations 
thru the floor you hear the keyboards and guitar 
I’m getting kind of antsy 
I just came up here to get some air 
This isn’t where the music’s at 
I guess I’m going back down there 

the music is loud 
the kids are so young 
all over the world 
they wanna have fun 
the music is so loud 
it drowns out the talk 
all over the world 
just give us more rokk 
the music is loud 
the night is so young 
all over the world 
we wanna have fun 
the music gets louder 
please don’t call the cops 
all over the world 
we just wanna rokk 

the basement scene is hot and sweaty 
bodies packed from wall to wall 
the band are tearing thru their set 
the encore is the best of all 
let’s keep this party going, yo 
we’ve got nowhere else to be 
someone yells, "less talk more rokk" 
mostly unironically 

the music is loud 
the kids are so young 
all over the world 
they wanna have fun 
the music is so loud 
it drowns out the talk 
all over the world 
just give us more rokk 
the music is loud 
the night is so young 
all over the world 
we wanna have fun 
the music gets louder 
please don’t call the cops 
all over the world 
we just wanna rokk 
we just wanna rokk 
we just wanna rokk 
we just wanna rokk 
we just wanna rokk


----------



## Old Catch

I think Dream Theater's Hollow Years is most beautiful to me. Every time I hear it, it feels like the first time. The music is so lovely and the lyrics are sad and kind of sweet. <3


----------



## Altmer

Catch-22 said:


> I think Dream Theater's Hollow Years is most beautiful to me. Every time I hear it, it feels like the first time. The music is so lovely and the lyrics are sad and kind of sweet. <3


Good choice but Space-Dye Vest is still better.

Anathema - One Last Goodbye because it's so emotional (it's about the death of three band members' mother)


----------



## Noctowl

Adrift and at peace-NIN

Very peaceful song, with a little hint of sadness in it...


----------



## Venged_Kitty

Either My Immortal by Evanescence or Broken by Seether (with Amy Lee; other version just sucks).


----------



## hopeandjoy

> I've heard there was a secret chord
> That David played, and it pleased the Lord
> But you don't really care for music, do you?
> It goes like this
> The fourth, the fifth
> The minor fall, the major lift
> The baffled king composing Hallelujah
> Hallelujah
> Hallelujah
> Hallelujah
> Hallelujah
> 
> Your faith was strong but you needed proof
> You saw her bathing on the roof
> Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew you
> She tied you
> To a kitchen chair
> She broke your throne, and she cut your hair
> And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah
> 
> Hallelujah, Hallelujah
> Hallelujah, Hallelujah
> 
> Mabye I have been here before
> I know this room, I've walked this floor
> I used to live alone before I knew you
> I've seen your flag on the marble arch
> Love is not a victory march
> It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah
> 
> Hallelujah, Hallelujah
> Hallelujah, Hallelujah
> 
> There was a time
> You let me know
> What's real and going on below
> But now you never show it to me, do you?
> And remember when I moved in you?
> The holy dark was moving to
> And every breath we drew was Hallelujah
> 
> Hallelujah, Hallelujah
> Hallelujah, Hallelujah
> 
> Maybe there's a god above
> And all I ever learned from love
> Was how to shoot at someone who outdrew you
> And it's not a cry you can hear at night,
> It's not somebody who's seen the light
> It's cold and it's a broken Hallelujah
> 
> Hallelujah, Hallelujah
> Hallelujah, Hallelujah
> Hallelujah, Hallelujah
> Hallelujah, Hallelujah


Is tied with:



> Aruki-tsuzukete doko made yuku no?
> Kaze ni tazunerarete tachidomaru
> Hitotsu-me no taiko tokun to natte
> Tatta hitotsu no inochi hajimatta
> 
> Yagate nani ka wo motomete
> Chiisa na te no hira wo hiroge
> Kimi wa sugu ni mitsukete ne
> Kimi ja nai dare ka wo
> 
> Tanjoubi iwau roosoku fueta kedo
> Tatta hitotsu no furusata tabidatta
> 
> Ima mo nani ka wo motomete
> Ooki na hitomi kagayaite
> Kimi no poketta no naka ni wa
> Kimi ja nai dare ka to no...
> 
> Ikutsu mo no deai
> Ikutsu mo no wakare
> Maboroshi no you na omoide mo sukoshi
> 
> Aruki-tsuzukete doko made yuku no?
> Kaze ni tazunerarete sora wo miru
> 
> Aruki-tsuzukete doko made mo yukou ka
> Kaze to issho ni mata aruki-dasou
> 
> Daichi fumishime doko made mo yukou
> Mezashita ano yume wo tsukamu made
> 
> Daichi fumishime doko made mo yukou
> Mezashita ano yume wo tsukamu made
> 
> Ra-ra-ra-ra...


----------



## BusterHarvey

I'd say, Let it be by the beatles, everytime I listen to it, I almost cry a little, it's so touching and nice, but also very sad at the same time...


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Kelly Clarkson - Breakaway.



> I grew up in a small town
> And when the rain would fall down
> I'd just stare out my window
> Dreamin' of what could be
> And if I'd end up happy
> I would pray
> 
> Trying hard to reach out
> But when I tried to speak out
> Felt like no one could hear me
> Wanted to belong here
> But something felt so wrong here
> So I prayed
> I could breakaway
> 
> I'll spread my wings and I'll learn how to fly
> I'll do what it takes, until I touch the sky
> I'll make a wish
> Take a chance
> Make a change
> And breakaway
> Out of the darkness and into the sun
> I won't forget the ones that I love
> I'll make a wish
> Take a chance
> Make a change
> And breakaway
> 
> Want to feel a warm breeze
> Sleep under a palm tree
> Feel the rush of the ocean
> Get on board a fast train
> Travel on a jet plane
> And breakaway
> 
> I'll spread my wings and I'll learn how to fly
> I'll do what it takes, until I touch the sky
> I'll make a wish
> Take a chance
> Make a change
> And breakaway
> Out of the darkness and into the sun
> I won't forget the ones that I love
> I'll make a wish
> Take a chance
> Make a change
> And breakaway
> 
> Buildings with a hundred floors
> Swinging around revolving doors
> Maybe I don't know where they'll take me but
> I've got to keep moving on moving on
> Fly away
> Breakaway
> 
> I'll spread my wings and I'll learn how to fly
> Though it's not easy to tell you goodbye
> I'll make a wish
> Take a chance
> Make a change
> And breakaway
> Out of the darkness and into the sun
> I won't forget the place I come from
> I'll make a wish
> Take a chance
> Make a change
> And breakaway


----------



## Furretsu

what _guys_

my song is the only one with any emotion *whatsoever*


----------



## Abwayax

Echoes by Pink Floyd



> Overhead the albatross
> Hangs motionless upon the air
> And deep beneath the rolling waves
> In labyrinths of coral caves
> An echo of a distant time
> Comes willowing across the sand
> And everything is green and submarine.
> 
> And no one called us to the land
> And no one knows the where's or why's.
> Something stirs and something tries
> Starts to climb toward the light.
> 
> Strangers passing in the street
> By chance two separate glances meet
> And I am you and what I see is me.
> And do I take you by the hand
> And lead you through the land
> And help me understand
> The best I can.
> 
> And no one called us to the land
> And no one crosses there alive.
> No one speaks and no one tries
> No one flies around the sun....
> 
> Almost everyday you fall
> Upon my waking eyes,
> Inviting and inciting me
> To rise.
> And through the window in the wall
> Come streaming in on sunlight wings
> A million bright ambassadors of morning.
> 
> And no one sings me lullabyes
> And no one makes me close my eyes
> So I throw the windows wide
> And call to you across the sky....


----------



## foreign contaminant

names - cat power



> His name was Perry
> He had a learning difficulty
> His father was a very mean man
> His father burned his skin
> His father sent him to his death
> He was ten years old
> He was ten years old
> He was ten years old
> 
> Her name was Naomi
> Beautiful round face, so ashamed
> Told me how to please a man
> After school in the back of a bus
> She was doing it every day
> She was eleven years old
> She was eleven years old
> She was eleven years old
> 
> Her name was Sheryl
> Black hair, like an electric space
> She would pretty paint my face
> She was a very good friend
> Her father would come to her in the night
> She was twelve years old
> She was twelve years old
> She was twelve years old
> 
> His name was Donovan
> He was a very good friend
> The cards were stacked against him
> He was selling cocaine
> The last time I saw him
> He was thirteen years old
> He was thirteen years old
> He was thirteen years old
> 
> His name was Charles
> He said he was in love with me
> We were both fourteen
> Then I had to move away
> Then he began to smoke crack
> Then he had to sell ass
> I don't know where he is
> I don't know where they are


----------



## Fireworks

> I'm waiting in my cold cell, when the bell begins to chime.
> Reflecting on my past life and it doesn't have much time.
> 'Cause at 5 o'clock they take me to the Gallows Pole,
> The sands of time for me are running low...
> 
> Running low--ooohhh...
> When the priest comes to read me the last rites,
> I take a look through the bars at the last sights,
> Of a world that has gone very wrong for me.
> 
> Can it be that there's some sort of error?
> Hard to stop the surmounting terror.
> Is this really the end, not some crazy dream?
> 
> Somebody please tell me that I'm dreaming,
> It's not easy to stop from screaming,
> But words escape me when I try to speak.
> Tears flow but why am I crying?
> After all I'm not afraid of dying.
> Don't I believe that there never is an end?
> 
> As the guards march me out to the courtyard,
> Somebody cries from a cell "God be with you".
> If there's a God then why does he let me go?
> 
> As I walk my life drifts before me.
> Though the end is near I'm not sorry.
> Catch my soul, it's willing to fly away.
> 
> Mark my words believe my soul lives on.
> Don't worry now that I have gone.
> I've gone beyond to see the truth.
> 
> When you know that your time is close at hand,
> Maybe then you'll begin to understand
> Life down here is just a strange illusion.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, yeah...Hallowed be Thy name
> Yeah, yeah, yeah...Hallowed be Thy name
> Yeah..................................


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKxnJ5iyC-w
Evey time I feel fuzzy and warm inside. EVERY TIME!


----------



## Tailsy

AuroraKing said:


> what _guys_
> 
> my song is the only one with any emotion *whatsoever*


What's wrong with you? Mine is so much more emotion-invoking.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I forgot something.

This song FOR THE WIN!!!!


----------



## Dannichu

Life Support from RENT or Love Heals by Jonathon Larson (who also wrote RENT). 

Written for this charity, which helps people with AIDS and aims to educate people about it. 

It's beautiful. And very sad~



> Like a breath of midnight air
> Like a lighthouse, like a prayer.
> Like the flicker and the flare, the sky reveals.
> Like a walk along the shore that you've walked a thousand times before
> Like the oceans roar.
> Love heals.
> 
> There are those who shield their hearts
> Those who quit before they start.
> Who've frozen up the part of them that feels.
> Don't freeze your heart
> In the dark they've lost their sight
> Like a ship without a star in the night, but hold on tight.
> 
> Love heals
> When you feel like you can't go on
> Love heals
> Hold on to love, it'll keep you strong
> Love heals
> When you feel like you can't go on
> Love heals
> Hold on to love, and it will bring you home
> 
> Love heals when pain's too much to bear
> When you reach out your hand, and only the wind is there.
> 
> When life's unfair
> When things like us are not to be.
> 
> Love heals when you feel so small, like a grain of sand
> Like nothing at all.
> 
> When you look out at the sea, thats where love will be
> Thats where you'll find me
> You'll find me.
> 
> If you fear the storm ahead
> As you lie, you lie awake in bed
> And there's no one
> No one
> No one there to stroke your head
> And your mind
> Your mind
> Your mind reels
> 
> If your face is salty wet, and you're drowning in regret, just....
> 
> Don't forget (8x)
> 
> Love heals
> When you feel like you cant go on
> Love heals
> Love, love is gonna carry you home
> Love heals
> When you feel like, when you feel like you can't go on
> Love heals
> Hold onto love and it will lead you home


----------



## Altmer

AuroraKing said:


> what _guys_
> 
> my song is the only one with any emotion *whatsoever*


ak

I have One Last Goodbye and Space-Dye Vest

screw you with a stick

and someone posted Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah which is amazing (or are they referring to the Jeff Buckley cover?)

also...

Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars

_We'll do it all
Everything
On our own

We don't need
Anything
Or anyone

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

I don't quite know
How to say
How I feel

Those three words
Are said too much
They're not enough

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

Forget what we're told
Before we get too old
Show me a garden that's bursting into life

Let's waste time
Chasing cars
Around our heads

I need your grace
To remind me
To find my own

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?

Forget what we're told
Before we get too old
Show me a garden that's bursting into life

All that I am
All that I ever was
Is here in your perfect eyes, they're all I can see

I don't know where
Confused about how as well
Just know that these things will never change for us at all

If I lay here
If I just lay here
Would you lie with me and just forget the world?_


----------



## Jolty

how come I always hesitate to post in these threads when I first see them grr

putting links to lyrics wooo

Las Palabras De Amor - Queen
Long Away - Queen
Truly Madly Deeply - Savage Garden

and probably some more that I can't think of right now


----------



## Treechu

"Somewhere Over the Rainbow/What a Wonderful World" - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole

This is simply just one of the most beautiful things made by man kind.


----------



## Aobaru

Sleep - My Chemical Romance

_they're, they're these terrors 
kind of like it feels like 
as if somebody was gripping my...

they're these terrors 
kind of like it feels like 
as if somebody was gripping my throat...

they're, they're not like tremors, they're worse than 
tremors. they're, they're these terrors

like late at night 
umm they're not like tremors, they're 
worse than tremors 
they're, they're these terrors 
kind of like, it feels like as if somebody 
was gripping my throat and squeezing and, 
I feel...

...it feels like as if somebody was gripping my throat and...

Some say, now suffer all the children 
And walk away a savior, 
Or a madman and polluted 
From gutter institutions. 
Don´t you breathe for me, 
Undeserving of your sympathy, 
Cause there ain´t no way that I´m sorry for what I did. 

And through it all 
How could you cry for me? 
Cause I don´t feel bad about it. 
So shut your eyes, 
Kiss me goodbye, 
And sleep. 
Just sleep. 

The hardest part is letting go of 
Your dreams. 

A drink for the horror that I´m in, 
For the good guys, and the bad guys, 
For the monsters that I´ve been. 
Three cheers for tyranny, 
Unapologetic apathy, 
Cause there ain´t no way that I´m coming back again. 

And through it all 
How could you cry for me? 
Cause I don´t feel bad about it. 
So shut your eyes, 
Kiss me goodbye, 
And sleep. 
Just sleep. 

The hardest part 
is awful things that I´ve seen. 

...sometimes I see flames and sometimes 
I see people I love dying, and its always... 
sometimes I see flames and sometimes I see people I love dying...

Just sleep. 
Just sleep. 
Just sleep. 
Just sleep. 
Just sleep. 
Just sleep. 

Wake up!_

Beautiful song, I can play it on the piano too.


----------



## Vyraura

Well, it's not my _favorite_ per se, but I can easily vouch for it being the most well written, thought provoking, emotion filled song ever. 

Now, you kind of need the music to go with it. But the lyrics are 


> "Hello?
> Well, well, how are you?
> Uh.. who is this?
> Who do you think this is?
> Stop it.. who is this?
> You know very well who i am..
> You almost got away from me didn't you?
> Oh my god.. you can't be.. you can't be!
> Hahaha
> Oui, oui, mon amour...c'est moi."
> 
> I gave you my time
> I gave you my whole life
> I gave you my love, every dime..
> They told me it was a crime
> 
> Do you remember?
> Did it all go in vain..?
> 
> I looked in the light, I sat in your coal mine
> The promise they made, I should keep?
> Make sure that we would never meet!
> 
> I can't remember
> The promise I made so deep
> 
> Tell me that past times won't die
> Tell me that old lies are alive
> 
> Across darkened skies, I travelled without a light
> I sank in the well, of my mind
> Too deep, never to be found
> 
> I can't remember..
> How could you be so vain?
> 
> Tell me that past times won't die
> Tell me that old lies are alive
> Love that expired too long time ago
> Kills me, it thrills me
> 
> You have a new love and,
> It looks good on you.
> I have never wished you dead.. yet!
> 
> You can now have all the things
> I could never give to you,
> Look out the window: "C'est moi!"
> 
> I'm sorry, I am here
> I'm not sure if it should bring you fear?
> I whisper in your ear
> Why is he in here?
> 
> While you are sleeping, I steal your earring
> Light you one candle, this anger I handle..!
> 
> They said, I won't find you, but now, I'm beside you
> I'm not all, that stable,
> You should, know by now that you are mine!
> 
> Tell me that past times won't die
> Tell me that old lies are alive
> 
> I tell you that past times won't die
> I tell you that old lies are alive
> Love due to expire too long time ago
> Kills me, it will kill you too
> 
> Past times wont die
> I tell you old lies are alive
> Hate due to expire too long time ago
> Kill me, please kill me before
> 
> I tell you that past times won't die


Found someone's music video, at least it has the song :/


----------



## Jetx

End of this Chapter is a very emotional and kickass song, it's just a shame the voice acting at the start is pretty laughable. :(


----------



## Fredie

Happy Ending by Mika is very sad and emotional song


----------



## Vyraura

Jetx said:


> End of this Chapter is a very emotional and kickass song, it's just a shame the voice acting at the start is pretty laughable. :(


The link I gave has that part cut out. It's not too bad, but isn't dark enough.


----------



## Dannichu

Altmer said:


> and someone posted Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah which is amazing (or are they referring to the Jeff Buckley cover?)


You cannot beat Cohen's version ever D<

And I just remembered that Vienna Teng's Lullabye For A Stormy Night is _very _beautiful. I listen to it on nights when I can't sleep :3


----------



## Keltena

'Recessional' by Vienna Teng. Almost painfully beautiful.



> It's so beautiful here, she says,
> This moment now,
> And this moment now.
> And I never thought I would find you here,
> Flannel and satin, my four walls transformed.
> But she's looking at me, straight to center,
> No room at all for any other thought.
> And I know I don't want this.
> I swear I don't want this.
> There's a reason not to want this... but I forgot.
> 
> In the terminal, she sleeps on my shoulder,
> Hair falling forward, mouth all askew.
> Fluorescent announcements beat their wings overhead:
> Passengers missing, we're looking for you.
> And she dreams through the noise, her weight against me,
> Face pressed into the corduroy grooves.
> Maybe it means nothing,
> Maybe it means nothing,
> Maybe it means nothing, but I'm afraid to move.
> 
> And the words, they're everything and nothing.
> I want to search for her in the offhand remarks:
> "Who are you, taking coffee, no sugar?"
> "Who are you, echoing street signs?"
> "Who are you, this stranger in the shell of a lover,"
> Dark curtains drawn by the passage of time.
> Words, like rain, how sweet the sound.
> Well, anyway, she says,
> I'll see you around...


At risk of repeating Dannichu (you're reading my miiiind Dx), 'Lullabye for a Stormy Night' also comes very, very close. 'Never Ending Story' by Within Temptation is also beautiful.


----------



## Ahouji

Answer, period: Pachelbel's Canon in D Major.

Okay, for a more contemporary song... :B
Sister Hazel, "The Best I'll Ever Be". The piano accoustic version especially. Because Ken Block's voice is much more... raw, and the piano so simple but... pretty and sad beyond belief. At least to me. Yeah.
Here.
Here you go. :B



> Whoa, I miss you,
> I miss being overwhelmed by you
> And I need rescue,
> I think I'm fading away...
> And I keep thinking
> That you'll wake me up,
> With a whisper in my ear
> I keep hoping that you'll sneak in my room
> 
> So I wait, and I wait,
> And I run old scenes through my tired head
> Of the days that we laid by the school, and said,
> "Forever"--
> Was that the best I'll ever be?
> 
> Whoa, I miss you,
> I miss talking all night long with you,
> And I need this to
> Find a way to your home
> Oh, well my love, can you hear?
> Have I been hoping loud enough,
> Wishing hard enough?
> Can you see me,
> When I'm asleep, all alone?
> Alone...
> 
> So I wait, and I wait,
> And I run myself in the same old circles
> I sit, and I stare,
> And I run old scenes through my weary head
> Of the days that we laid by the school and said
> "Forever"--
> Was that the best I'll ever be?
> 
> Can't keep my hands from shaking,
> I'm stumbling through the wreckage again-
> But you're gone...
> 
> So I wait, and I wait,
> And I run myself in the same old circles
> I sit, and I stare,
> And I run old scenes through my tired head
> Of the days that we laid on our backs and said
> "Forever"
> Was that the best I'll ever be?
> Was that the best I'll ever be?
> Oh, was that the best I'll ever be...?


----------



## shadow_lugia

Probably Nightnoise's "No Room at the Inn." I don't know why, but every time I listen to a song I make up a story to go with it, usually involving Pokemon somehow. And the story for that one is so... sweet ;~; The first part involves the Lugia singing the first part of it to her love the Moltres as she dies for his sake, and right when it starts to go to the second part and her music fades away they almost manage to touch beaks in one last goodbye kiss, but don't quite make it and she dies, which bothers him so he won't leave her body. And then the last part involves him wishing on Jirachi, who passes it on to Mew, so that she gets brought to life again. I love it :D

I also like Metallica's "Orion," even though it's heavy metal. Hell, it's good anyway.

Neither of these songs have lyrics, anyway.


----------



## Furiianda

*Preeeetty music*

Ahahaha, what funny ideas of "pretty" music you have!
Well, that's what I always say. Sorry. But really, the things I have scrolled through and heard in this thread are nothing like the really beautiful pieces I know! They don't make you sad! They don't make you want to cry... they don't make you nostalgic... in fact a good few of them are _happy..._ 
Of course, people just think my taste is tasteless, so it's all good (:

I love pretty music... I collect pretty music...

What's the prettiest...?

Try the middle of the Largo from Dvořák's 9th... "From the New World" symphony. (That's the second movement. By the "middle", I mean the bit about 5 minutes and 19 seconds into that recording.)
That's one piece which struck me as having something genuinely beautiful in it...

Also started playing a piece recently in band called October (written by the up-and-coming modern composer Eric Whitacre). The first 40 seconds are really something, to begin with... and there's more of it later. And that neat euphonium solo.

Out of all the little pretty bits of pieces that hold their little spots in my heart, one of my favourites is out of Tchaikovsky's Marche Slave. (It occurs at 1:23 and again at 7:22.)

There are so many others, but I don't really have the time and patience to upload them all right now... but you can ask if you really want!

Right now, I'll just try to be a little more contemporary (some people see a name like Tchaikovsky and go "classical?! Ewwww!", I think.) so here are the few of the pretty SONGS I know. As in, with lyrics and things.

One two three. I found them via singing bits of random broadway musicals for about six years.

Five Folksongs for Soprano and Band has two pretty songs. The first two. Mrs. McGrath (So up comes Ted without any legs (: ) and All the Pretty Little Horses (slave woman has to abandon her own child in order to take care of her master's. That's pretty sad in my books).


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

IMO, the prettiest song (and my favrit liek ever lolol) is Celestial Soda Pop by Ray Lynch. It's not depressing or lyrical or whatever, but it's got the most amazing tune.


----------



## Altmer

> You cannot beat Cohen's version ever D<


Jeff Buckley's version is amazing, Dannichu.


----------



## Linzys

Treechu said:


> "Somewhere Over the Rainbow/What a Wonderful World" - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole
> 
> This is simply just one of the most beautiful things made by man kind.


Ditto. Just his voice is so..I don't know. D: Layed back and happy, but somehow  melancholy.


----------



## Darksong

This. I used to get a reaction to it before, but I barely do anymore. I feel like I want to cry, but I can't, and my throat almost closes tight, at least that's what it feels like. I always think about New Hampshire, California, or the Great Depression. Be aware that the three names stated above aren't the real thing; they're just nicknames.

And that Pokémon "Together Forever" one comes in second. New Hampshire is the star of this one.


----------



## Linzys

Oh! I have a better one!

Return to Pooh Corner by Kenny Loggins. It is one of the most comforting things in the world to me, because my mom always sang it to me when I was very little. <3 I also think that the lyrics are amazing.



> Christopher Robin and I walked along
> Under branches lit up by the moon
> Posing our questions to Owl and Eeyore
> As our days disappeared all too soon
> But I've wandered much further today than I should
> And I can't seem to find my way back to the Wood
> 
> So help me if you can
> I've got to get back
> To the House at Pooh Corner by one
> You'd be surprised
> There's so much to be done
> Count all the bees in the hive
> Chase all the clouds from the sky
> Back to the days of Christopher Robin and Pooh
> 
> Winnie the Pooh doesn't know what to do
> Got a honey jar stuck on his nose
> He came to me asking help and advice
> And from here no one knows where he goes
> So I sent him to ask of the Owl if he's there
> How to loosen a jar from the nose of a bear
> 
> It's hard to explain how a few precious things
> Seem to follow throughout all our lives
> After all's said and done I was watching my son
> Sleeping there with my bear by his side
> So I tucked him in, I kissed him and as I was going
> I swear that the old bear whispered "Boy welcome home"
> 
> Believe me if you can
> I've finally come back
> To the House at Pooh Corner by one
> What do you know
> There's so much to be done
> Count all the bees in the hive
> Chase all the clouds from the sky
> Back to the days of Christopher Robin
> Back to the ways of Christopher Robin
> Back to the days of Pooh


----------



## Rayquaza

This is my current favorite song. I don't listen to it too often, it brings me quite close to tears. But it's beautiful.
Here is the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGzKCTDGxbU


----------



## Celestial Blade

Drowning Pool- "Bodies"

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Beaten, why for (why for)
Can't take much more
Here we go here we go here we go, now 

One
Nothing wrong with me
Two
Nothing wrong with me
Three
Nothing wrong with me
Four
Nothing wrong with me

One
Something's got to give
Two
Something's got to give
Three
Something's got to give now

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor...

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor...

Fall!

Push me again (again)
This is the end
Here we go here we go here we go, now 

One
Nothing wrong with me
Two
Nothing wrong with me
Three
Nothing wrong with me
Four
Nothing wrong with me

One
Something's got to give
Two
Something's got to give
Three
Something's got to give now

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor...

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Skin to skin, blood and bone
You're all by yourself but you're not alone
You wanted in and now you're here
Driven by hate, consumed by fear

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

One
Nothing wrong with me
Two
Nothing wrong with me
Three
Nothing wrong with me
Four
Nothing wrong with me

One
Something's got to give
Two
Something's got to give
Three
Something's got to give, it's you

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor...

Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor
Let the bodies hit the floor

Hey... 
Go!
Hey... 
Go!
Hey... 
Go!
Hey...
Go!



It is a great song, and suits my angry, violent nature perfectly.


----------



## Negrek

Aaron Copland's "Simple Gifts." The song that goes with it is nice, but what I really like about it is the music. Very simple melody, but very beautiful. 

I like Copland. :)


----------



## Bombsii

Black and Gold brings back good and bad enemies.
Dance with my father again is really sad
Song for Ten is magical


----------



## Altmer

In Flames - Evil in a Closet.


----------

